# new to the game



## jay_steve

hello, i am kinda new to the property preservation game. made a few 3 pointers.. can any one tell me which national companies i should apply for? that are in need? also,did ams get the fannie mae account for michigan? they say "they dont know when fannie mae will drop the houses?" its been 8 days now? should i worry?


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> hello, i am kinda new to the property preservation game. made a few 3 pointers.. can any one tell me which national companies i should apply for? that are in need? also,did ams get the fannie mae account for michigan? they say "they dont know when fannie mae will drop the houses?" its been 8 days now? should i worry?


Seriously. Spend five minutes and research this forum, you will find all the answers you ask. This is why I hate 99% of you people on this site. You come on here and expect someone to just give you the magical answers. If you want a business to work do the legwork yourself. 
In regards to Fannie AMS does not have the contract in MI. I would call Fannie directly and ask them for your vendor ID. Good luck in your business venture, you will need it.


----------



## Guest

OK, maybe I'm wrong, but I thought the purpose of these forums were so people could share ideas, advise, expertise, experiences and maybe even a helping hand along the way. I sure hope that most of the people that use this forum is not as sour as you!


----------



## HollandPPC

Munegi said:


> OK, maybe I'm wrong, but I thought the purpose of these forums were so people could share ideas, advise, expertise, experiences and maybe even a helping hand along the way. I sure hope that most of the people that use this forum is not as sour as you!


No intro no nothing. Guys first post is basically I know nothing give me all the answers.


----------



## BPWY

Munegi said:


> OK, maybe I'm wrong, but I thought the purpose of these forums were so people could share ideas, advise, expertise, experiences and maybe even a helping hand along the way. I sure hope that most of the people that use this forum is not as sour as you!








It does get old after a while to have folks sign up and start asking questions when from all appearances it looks like they've not read any of the pages and pages and pages of things here that answer the questions they asked.

For example the AMS in MI question the guy asked. I am certain the answers hes looking for are on the first page of the P&P forum. Its been a hot topic the last two weeks. His questions read like probably some one that has been just recruited from craigslist and is under the illusion that the business is a fat pig waiting to be slaughtered and the money trucked into his bank account. Nothing could be farther than the truth.

P&P is a tough business and is getting tougher every day. If newbs can't handle it here they'll never handle a national or regional.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> It does get old after a while to have folks sign up and start asking questions when from all appearances it looks like they've not read any of the pages and pages and pages of things here that answer the questions they asked.
> 
> For example the AMS in MI question the guy asked. I am certain the answers hes looking for are on the first page of the P&P forum. Its been a hot topic the last two weeks. His questions read like probably some one that has been just recruited from craigslist and is under the illusion that the business is a fat pig waiting to be slaughtered and the money trucked into his bank account. Nothing could be farther than the truth.
> 
> P&P is a tough business and is getting tougher every day. If newbs can't handle it here they'll never handle a national or regional.


I knew I would have at least one supporter.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> It does get old after a while to have folks sign up and start asking questions when from all appearances it looks like they've not read any of the pages and pages and pages of things here that answer the questions they asked.
> 
> For example the AMS in MI question the guy asked. I am certain the answers hes looking for are on the first page of the P&P forum. Its been a hot topic the last two weeks. His questions read like probably some one that has been just recruited from craigslist and is under the illusion that the business is a fat pig waiting to be slaughtered and the money trucked into his bank account. Nothing could be farther than the truth.
> 
> P&P is a tough business and is getting tougher every day. If newbs can't handle it here they'll never handle a national or regional.


Well said.


----------



## Guest

well, i apologize if i didnt walk in to the dojo and bow for respect.... i was a truck driver for 14 years,and not once did some new guy get treated for this?!!! "hey whats the best route to memphis from detroit?" no one ever came back like that?! it was just a simple,and respectable question? i didnt ask for my hand to be held? i just asked for directions?! yes,i am a newbie,but i get the impression that you are a little too competitive? why wouldnt you want to help someone? your company isnt big enough to handle everything? i apologize if i offended any one out there. next time, post instructions on how to walk up to the crowd. no one likes having a punch thrown at them. not even if you can kick ass.


----------



## Guest

I agree with you!


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> well, i apologize if i didnt walk in to the dojo and bow for respect.... i was a truck driver for 14 years,and not once did some new guy get treated for this?!!! "hey whats the best route to memphis from detroit?" no one ever came back like that?! it was just a simple,and respectable question? i didnt ask for my hand to be held? i just asked for directions?! yes,i am a newbie,but i get the impression that you are a little too competitive? why wouldnt you want to help someone? your company isnt big enough to handle everything? i apologize if i offended any one out there. next time, post instructions on how to walk up to the crowd. no one likes having a punch thrown at them. not even if you can kick ass.


Would you prefer to sit down with us in a circle of bean bags, burn incense and sing kumbaya?


----------



## BPWY

jay_steve said:


> well, i apologize if i didnt walk in to the dojo and bow for respect.... i was a truck driver for 14 years,and not once did some new guy get treated for this?!!! "hey whats the best route to memphis from detroit?" no one ever came back like that?! it was just a simple,and respectable question? i didnt ask for my hand to be held? i just asked for directions?! yes,i am a newbie,but i get the impression that you are a little too competitive? why wouldnt you want to help someone? your company isnt big enough to handle everything? i apologize if i offended any one out there. next time, post instructions on how to walk up to the crowd. no one likes having a punch thrown at them. not even if you can kick ass.






The answers you seek are in front of you. Read, read and read some more in the P&P section. 

After you spend an hour or many more reading whats already here feel free to ask away.

The blanket questions that get asked is where the push back comes from.



As for being a driver, you must have been a slower learner than I was. lol
I did a 7 year sentence. Been off the road for over 3 years now. I enjoyed most of my time driving but am very happy to be off the road now. Especially with all the new and totally F-ed up DOT regs.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Would you prefer to sit down with us in a circle of bean bags, burn incense and sing kumbaya?








I thought you were in a caring mood......................


Must have been a fleeting moment of lucidity????? :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I thought you were in a caring mood......................
> 
> Must have been a fleeting moment of lucidity????? :laughing:


Does my comment make me seem like I don't care? I really do care. I was just about to ask him how does this make him feel and how does my comments make him feel. And then what we can do together to ensure I don't hurt his sensitive feelings again.


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> well, i apologize if i didnt walk in to the dojo and bow for respect.... i was a truck driver for 14 years,and not once did some new guy get treated for this?!!! "hey whats the best route to memphis from detroit?" no one ever came back like that?! it was just a simple,and respectable question? i didnt ask for my hand to be held? i just asked for directions?! yes,i am a newbie,but i get the impression that you are a little too competitive? why wouldnt you want to help someone? your company isnt big enough to handle everything? i apologize if i offended any one out there. next time, post instructions on how to walk up to the crowd. no one likes having a punch thrown at them. not even if you can kick ass.


There is a difference between asking for directions and what you did. When you became a truck driver did you walk up to a guy in a big rig and say hey who do you work for who pays the best give me free advice because I don't want to read up on the industry I want to work in. 
If your upset and offended by my comment you are in for a world of hurt dealing with a national, even worse if a regional. They will chew you up and spit you out. You won't make it for 30-45 to even see your first paycheck. Take my harsh words as a reality of what this industry is like and what you will deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Guest

But he's made some 3 pointers.


----------



## Guest

Jay, it looks like you and I came from a background that at least had a resemblance of depth, respect, intellect, and compassion. Here it seems that the stereotypical _'construction contractors'_ personalities have emerged with presumptive insolence.


----------



## BPWY

Munegi said:


> Jay, it looks like you and I came from a background that at least had a resemblance of depth, respect, intellect, and compassion. Here it seems that the stereotypical _'construction contractors'_ personalities have emerged with presumptive insolence.







Good lord. 


Great way to get the help you are looking for.


This begs the question, since you are so refined why are you hanging out at contractor sites? And joining the industry?


----------



## Guest

Somebody has to step up and change the perception. So if I was a brand new person wanting information and direction in this industry (which I am, if you would read my profile), and start off by reading this thread, OMG, I would think what a bunch of Aholes, full of themselves, that 'hate newbies' because they didn't ask the right questions, or read the whole forum first. Are you guys really serious? How about referring a 'newbie' to the appropriate threads or discussions and welcoming him/her to this forum. That would be my approach.


----------



## HollandPPC

Munegi said:


> Somebody has to step up and change the perception. So if I was a brand new person wanting information and direction in this industry (which I am, if you would read my profile), and start off by reading this thread, OMG, I would think what a bunch of Aholes, full of themselves, that 'hate newbies' because they didn't ask the right questions, or read the whole forum first. Are you guys really serious? How about referring a 'newbie' to the appropriate threads or discussions and welcoming him/her to this forum. That would be my approach.


Do you really think that going on here and posting that you want free advice and all of the keys to start your own business and just expect everything to be handed to you so you can bank the good money? Give me a break. You are just as lost as the OP. With your the world is good and let's all work together crap to all make money in Preservation you will also get eaten alive in this industry. Most people on here think I am a complete d&$k and I understand why. In reality though I am being brutally honest and just may be giving you some good advice.


----------



## Guest

Thanks anyway, I'll find someone else to accept advice from. It appears that you need this forum to feed your ego so you can 'school' people on how much you make on your lawn cutting jobs.


----------



## hammerhead

No bashing here but when I found this site I bet I read posts for 2 weeks before I asked any questions. Most topics expecially for a newbie are covered to extent.

Good Luck


----------



## BPWY

Munegi said:


> Thanks anyway, I'll find someone else to accept advice from. It appears that you need this forum to feed your ego so you can 'school' people on how much you make on your lawn cutting jobs.







LOL, not really.



The forum is full of good advice for free. All one has to do is spend the time reading it.


----------



## BPWY

die4irish said:


> No bashing here but when I found this site I bet I read posts for 2 weeks before I asked any questions. Most topics expecially for a newbie are covered to extent.
> 
> Good Luck







I'm on several lawn care related sites. 


Before asking questions I use the search feature because the one site has been around for years and has a very extensive amount of info on it.

This is why the search features are on forums.


----------



## BPWY

Munegi said:


> How about referring a 'newbie' to the appropriate threads or discussions and welcoming him/her to this forum. That would be my approach.







Since thats your approach and you are here to change the perception feel free to spend YOUR free time to search for the right thread to answer his questions and post the links to them.



Had the original thread starter said "hey guys I've been looking for answers and the search didn't show what I was looking for. My question is __________________" and asked a specific question most folks would be happy to help.

But to come on and ask questions that are plainly answered if the search feature is used comes across as some one that is lazy and does not want to do his own research.


Go find a business adviser and ask them questions and see how much they charge you for "free" answers.


----------



## HollandPPC

Munegi said:


> Thanks anyway, I'll find someone else to accept advice from. It appears that you need this forum to feed your ego so you can 'school' people on how much you make on your lawn cutting jobs.


Oh man you have figured me out.


----------



## oteroproperties

The reason your questions are not being answered is because they don't know. One is out of the business and the other is clearly getting his ass kicked so i wouldnt want their advice anyway I will answer any questions you have but keep in mind EVERYTHING about this business has to do with your geographical location no matter how many people say it doesn't. 

I thought about pm'ing you instead of dealing with the negativity but that would be selfish. 

Ask away. I'll help if I can.


----------



## BPWY

oteroproperties said:


> The reason your questions are not being answered is because they don't know.






Thats f-in hilarious. And completely false.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Thats f-in hilarious. And completely false.


I wonder if I am the one out of business or the one getting my ass kicked. Lol


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> I wonder if I am the one out of business or the one getting my ass kicked. Lol


both:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Thank you sir, I appreciate your offer and your post!


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> well, i apologize if i didnt walk in to the dojo and bow for respect.... i was a truck driver for 14 years,and not once did some new guy get treated for this?!!! "hey whats the best route to memphis from detroit?" no one ever came back like that?! it was just a simple,and respectable question? i didnt ask for my hand to be held? i just asked for directions?! yes,i am a newbie,but i get the impression that you are a little too competitive? why wouldnt you want to help someone? your company isnt big enough to handle everything? i apologize if i offended any one out there. next time, post instructions on how to walk up to the crowd. no one likes having a punch thrown at them. not even if you can kick ass.


If you think these guys are bad wait till you start dealing with national companies.They will insult,tell you how to run your business,praise you,insult you,back charge you and make you do jumping jacks down the hill while you are taking pictures and on top of that go spend 3-5 thouasand a job and wait 60-90 days until you get paid.

This business is not for the weak and really if you don't know the answers you should proally pick a new field.

truck drivers can't drive without cdl's

preservation workers can't work without knowlege of Hud,fannie,freddie,FHA,conventioal,allowables,permits,cubic yard,mold,remediation,insurance,seasons and etc.


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> I wonder if I am the one out of business or the one getting my ass kicked. Lol





He couldn't have meant me because I'm far from out of business.
Just not doing p&p for the summer since lawncare pays a lot better than the chicken scratch that nearly all the p&p companies want to pay.


----------



## Guest

Not that "you guys" (the defensive and sarcastic ones) would get it, but in the end (and I don't care what business your in) your success will be measured by just how effective you are at marketing!!!!

And I hope this thread helps you realize that. I carried this thread on by pushing the right buttons to getting people to respond. Not that I'm selling you anything, but the point being, touching peoples emotions, keeping them engaged and getting them to react, will determine your success or failure.

Just look at the views vs. the replies to this post. I don't see any others that come close to 13%! Maybe I can teach you something!!!


----------



## oteroproperties

I never really understood the reason for all the negativity on this forum and it's the reason I don't post often. I imagine it's just people getting discouraged for what ever reason. 

I have always ran my business the same way. I have a threshold for pain and a number I have to hit. My number and threshold is different then others. I get jobs that if I posted the numbers here I would be laughed at for being so stupid. However I have a reason for doing what I do and that reason couldn't possibly make sense to everyone. For instance grass cuts seem to be a hot topic so I cut for safeguard for 30 a cut. The route I put together over the years has allowed me a 28% profit margin on their cuts. i have 85 currently and a crew for them. Try that in rural Indiana I imagine a net loss. It's all about where your at. 

Got another for you. I'm in Florida. This is one of the only states that cuts grass year round and still performs wints. The wints are virtually risk free for 2 reasons 1. No basements to flood. 2. **** doesn't freeze here. So we make twice the money with less then half the risk. 

I got more for you but you get the point.


----------



## Guest

die4irish said:


> No bashing here but when I found this site I bet I read posts for 2 weeks before I asked any questions. Most topics expecially for a newbie are covered to extent.
> 
> Good Luck


same here but it was about 6 months


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'm on several lawn care related sites.
> 
> 
> Before asking questions I use the search feature because the one site has been around for years and has a very extensive amount of info on it.
> 
> This is why the search features are on forums.


I think I have seen you Lawnsite!


----------



## hammerhead

STARBABY said:


> I think I have seen you Lawnsite!


Thats a great site.


----------



## Guest

die4irish said:


> Thats a great site.



yes I love it. I rebult hydro pumps on my John deere for about $200. I had replaced them with two new ones about three years ago pumps then cost me $1600. As slow as thing have I could pay out the money for new ones.

replace a head gasket on another of my john deeres and was having a time with motor over speeding. I guy on there sent me instuction on how to adjust governor control arm(fixed this afternoon )

I have looked around under the repair section of the site so far.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> This is why I hate 99% of you people on this site.


Sad that you Hate so much.
:whistling


----------



## Guest

well, what a way to step into something !! my head is bowed down,and my hands are covering my face. the last thing i wanted was for other people to argue. i now, wish i wouldve done this better. but to be honest,i stumbled on this website and forum. you see,i am kinda a newbie. but, i worked for safeguard for 2 years,just mowing FNMA. 1st year,they paid good. no problems. next year,they found any reason they could to not want to pay me. if i did 35 in a day, 5 would come back. and the work was better every time. i dont work for them anymore. i signed onto AMS,(yes ! from craigslist),they told me that after the 1st i would be working? nothing's going on? i did not know who to turn to ? i did not know how to go through this site and read the conversations? and still dont? i only figured out how to sign up,and ask. hopefully someone would say something? instead im getting house bricks thrown at me? if i wouldve known how to go through the conversations,believe me i wouldve. but,now im scrambling,trying to find someone to sign onto.


----------



## Guest

the last thing i wanted was for people to argue. and as for the truck driver thing... well, to be honest.. whenever someone says ''break 1-9 for directions..." no one ever got rude. the only arguements that were heard,were people with differences in directions? never someone who asked for them. they were more than happy to help. and if you asked about their company,they would tell you.?
this makes me feel bad.


----------



## Guest

Jay_Steve,

Don't bury your head in your hands. All those guys that are "spanking ya" are great guys and are very knowledgable. OK BPWY can be a hoot sometimes  LOL

Do use your search button and research and yes most questions can be easily found but sometimes even I have a hard time on the dang search function...so dang many remarks about so many companies that you would need a full time job just reading all the different posts. 

All my gripe is....OK guys/gals I do have 1...just 1..... 

Post an into on the main page where is say's "Introductions" so everyone knows where you are from and a brief bio of your qualifications or whatever they all ask so everyone can officially say "HELLO"  Everyone likes knowing who we respond to...just no "racey" pics or you will really get pummelled..ask k9girl or whatever.

For now I will say Hello and welcome to the grumpy P&P forum


----------



## Guest

Come on folks...you've bashed the fella one too many times. He asked a simple question and more than likely didn't think/know to search forum as a new user. Now he does (after first thread). The forum needs participants to continue just as anything else and I'd put my dollar on the fact y'all first came here to ask questions?. Yeah give em a little hell to break em in, but to add and add to it?...don't push "newbies" away as we've all been a newbie here. Take care y'all and best of luck to ya.


----------



## GTX63

Read the stickies. Read the sticky for the newbies.
Read the thread titles and open the ones that sound like they apply to you. Best Buy sells a mouse with a scrolling wheel on top so you can go faster. There are lots of pages so take you time, cut everything you read that you feel is important, and paste it onto a blank word doc for your reference. Or write everything down and glue it on the wall over the montage of photos you took of your missing neighbor that the police can't find. The line your in (hand holding 101) stretches out of the lobby, down the hall and out into the street. There is enough posted information here that you may never need to post a question, and if you do, you'll be up to speed. Soon, the old guard will have left this place, and all of the lurkers and wanderers and newbies such as yourself will be holding the sword and dispensing all of the wisdom. With sugar and cherries, we are just asking folks to stop bottlenecking the forum with previously asked and answered threads. Thanks and remember to vote November 8th.


----------



## GTX63

Munegi said:


> Thanks anyway, I'll find someone else to accept advice from. It appears that you need this forum to feed your ego so you can 'school' people on how much you make on your lawn cutting jobs.


It is well known here that a lot of first time posters, with no introductions or history, are simply moles or recruiters from regional/nationals.


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> well, what a way to step into something !! my head is bowed down,and my hands are covering my face. the last thing i wanted was for other people to argue. i now, wish i wouldve done this better. but to be honest,i stumbled on this website and forum. you see,i am kinda a newbie. but, i worked for safeguard for 2 years,just mowing FNMA. 1st year,they paid good. no problems. next year,they found any reason they could to not want to pay me. if i did 35 in a day, 5 would come back. and the work was better every time. i dont work for them anymore. i signed onto AMS,(yes ! from craigslist),they told me that after the 1st i would be working? nothing's going on? i did not know who to turn to ? i did not know how to go through this site and read the conversations? and still dont? i only figured out how to sign up,and ask. hopefully someone would say something? instead im getting house bricks thrown at me? if i wouldve known how to go through the conversations,believe me i wouldve. but,now im scrambling,trying to find someone to sign onto.



AMS took on Fannie Mae starting the 1st.They where expecting a big dump off properties.The properties are still coming in.

Did you do Fannie training?

You have to be patience AMS has alot of there own in house crews.


----------



## BPWY

jay_steve said:


> the last thing i wanted was for people to argue. and as for the truck driver thing... well, to be honest.. whenever someone says ''break 1-9 for directions..." no one ever got rude. the only arguements that were heard,were people with differences in directions? never someone who asked for them. they were more than happy to help. and if you asked about their company,they would tell you.?
> this makes me feel bad.




I don't buy that you are unable to figure out how to read the info that is posted here.


You obviously found the forum some how and then registered and made some posts. Your internet/computer knowledge is more than you give yourself credit for.

Go to the first page in the Property Preservation forum that you started this thread in. Begin reading over the titles on that page as you scroll down click to open the ones that look like they might interest you. At the bottom of the page there are navigation tools that will take you to the next page, repeat there.

There is hours of reading here.
The search feature is near the top right with a big white box that has "search" in big letters, click your mouse there and start typing your question, once done hit enter to produce results.


----------



## Guest

wow,

this is unbelieveable !! yeah, if i were a new truck driver,and asked for the short cut around nashville, i really dont think i would get this response? not in this way? hey ! the few of you who i ticked off, instead of releasing all of that negative engergy onto someone else, just say, "hey, new guy! all of that information that youre looking for is inside of this site. we dont answer questions about things that have already been discussed." "we understand that you are scrambling,but we dont do it like this". instead,you gave me all of your negativity from your own mess?!! and yes, i have dealt with regionals and nationals. i never asked for anyone to give me the answers to make my business more profitable. i only asked to be turned in the right direction. for some reason,this seems so...un-american ? thanks to the few people who were polite.


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> wow,
> 
> this is unbelieveable !! yeah, if i were a new truck driver,and asked for the short cut around nashville, i really dont think i would get this response? not in this way? hey ! the few of you who i ticked off, instead of releasing all of that negative engergy onto someone else, just say, "hey, new guy! all of that information that youre looking for is inside of this site. we dont answer questions about things that have already been discussed." "we understand that you are scrambling,but we dont do it like this". instead,you gave me all of your negativity from your own mess?!! and yes, i have dealt with regionals and nationals. i never asked for anyone to give me the answers to make my business more profitable. i only asked to be turned in the right direction. for some reason,this seems so...un-american ? thanks to the few people who were polite.


Lets just let it go and start fresh.

When I first joined this tread I was eaten up by these guys also and over a course of times i found out that there is not a single guy in this forum that will not help you out.

Holland is a rough on newbies,but he knows his stuff and is just tired of Newbies showing up and working for peanuts.

Freemont just wants a introduction and he is the yodi of information of this industry.

Bp loves his private sector of lawn cuts and was glad to get out of this industry.He will also call out these clowns that try to get us to work for peanuts

Just my 2 cents I will help you anyway I can


----------



## Guest

thanks!! nothing like politeness. nice to meet you. i am still learning this site. not very skilled at computers,and was scrambling.i just saw a few "conversations" on AMS. sorry i only worked for safeguard in the past. dont know too much more. but,if its not too much more to ask.. what other companies are out there,besides AMS and Safeguard? where can i find these answers?


----------



## GTX63

jay_steve said:


> t but,if its not too much more to ask.. what other companies are out there,besides AMS and Safeguard? where can i find these answers?



Seriously? Dude, I am trying to be nice.

Look at the freaking Preservation page. There are a dozen names I can see without even moving the mouse!


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Seriously? Dude, I am trying to be nice.
> 
> Look at the freaking Preservation page. There are a dozen names I can see without even moving the mouse!


LOL I second that motion


----------



## BPWY

Google some terms like reo companies or property preservation companies.

You'll probably come up with some names we haven't heard of yet.
Be aware that many/ most of them pay so cheap that you'll be bankrupt before the end of the year.


----------



## Guest

wow !!! i didnt know there was a preservation page??!!!

do i need to take a class on forums,or go to a foreign country and fight,before i can ask a question?
you really treat the new guys like ****?


----------



## Guest

that's what i was thinking
i made him hate?
i'm not even his wife,or ex-wife ?
he doesnt have room to talk?

hes got too many issues.


----------



## Guest

why do you have to try to be nice? do you treat your employees like this? your peers? you want to say something hurtful ? what kind of shape is your heart in? your spirit? your soul ? i wouldnt even waste my time on trying to say something negative ? especially to someone i dont even know?? hmmm


----------



## BPWY

Wow man. I was trying to be helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest

no,no,no i wasnt referring to you,sir


----------



## Guest

i was referring to GTX63... he's "trying to be nice". if he is struggling on something that doesnt require money,or a education,how is he making money?
shouldnt be hard to try and be nice. how can he be patient? i almost get the impression that some of these people just dont want the new generation to learn what they learned,at a faster pace? all of this is very weird? so much negativity. if someone does something wrong, then there is a way to address it. dont address it from issues and negativity that originated way back in 6th grade ?!!! i wasnt the one that pushed you into that locker !!! calm down. its not that deep!! jesus?


----------



## JDRM

BPWY said:


> Google some terms like reo companies or property preservation companies.
> 
> You'll probably come up with some names we haven't heard of yet.
> Be aware that many/ most of them pay so cheap that you'll be bankrupt before the end of the year.


If they pay at all!


----------



## Guest

BPWY, thank you. nice to meet you. and yes,i did google what you said... im working on it right now. as we all know by now.... i am new. when i finally get settled in to the forum,i will share information. do i belong to the gang now ?
i took my ass kicking like a man? : )


----------



## JDRM

jay_steve said:


> BPWY, thank you. nice to meet you. and yes,i did google what you said... im working on it right now. as we all know by now.... i am new. when i finally get settled in to the forum,i will share information. do i belong to the gang now ?
> i took my ass kicking like a man? : )


Jay_Steve, Also look here for more ass kickings. LMAO.. Good luck in this industry! It used to be decent. It still can be if you work for the rite companies.

http://www.preservationtalk.com/


----------



## Guest

yeah,i know... i just wish i wouldnt have burned that bridge with safeguard!! but i was doing 35-40 cuts per day!!! they were all good. i got them the pics they required on their site,but for every 35-40 i did per day,they would kick back 5 !!
and was nothing wrong with them?!!
i took the summer off to think,now i want to get back in it. and now,i have to get to work fast! i wish i knew who does the other bulk in detroit? i have all of the insurance and everything?. this time,i will work for more than just one. and before anyone throws a house brick... i had just started out. and safeguard gave me 150 cuts per week. i only started with a 48' bobcat walk-behind. pulled by a dodge caravan. now i have a bad-ass GMC Sierra 2500 HD. boss v-plow. stander mowers. all of the equipment needed. just need a company who will give me work now.


----------



## HollandPPC

GTX63 said:


> Seriously? Dude, I am trying to be nice.
> 
> Look at the freaking Preservation page. There are a dozen names I can see without even moving the mouse!


This is why I seriously hate people like FNG Steve. Still does not get it. Won't spend five minutes and scroll down the page. In five minutes reading you can find over a dozen companies to work for.


----------



## Guest

i am on my knees now. i beg the gods of the p&p to give me guidance. who can i go to right now for work in detroit area. i can give a **** less about the shots. i been shot at my whole life. i am trying to figure out this site. i may have been born with something that causes me to learn things slow. but i still do it. im no bitch,trust me


----------



## Guest

why do you hate?
that worries me


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> i am on my knees now. i beg the gods of the p&p to give me guidance. who can i go to right now for work in detroit area. i can give a **** less about the shots. i been shot at my whole life. i am trying to figure out this site. i may have been born with something that causes me to learn things slow. but i still do it. im no bitch,trust me


If you learn things slow and are trying to make it in this industry you are totally screwed.


----------



## Guest

ohhh, i see. i join them too. my body is so sore,i wont feel the punches.. thanks


----------



## Guest

the "slow" thing didnt work out well,either... hmmm


----------



## Guest

Most of us non PP guys try and keep our noses out of this room.

If you had made an introduction giving all the info you have drizzled out over the last few pages, folks might be in a more helpful mood. Let them know you have all the gear and are insured and a legitimate company who suddenly had the rug pulled out from under you. This might have garnered some sympathy. They would still tell you to look it up, but they might have been a bit nicer about it.

Hit and runs are common around here. It gets tedious and poking the big dogs around here will get you nowhere.


----------



## HollandPPC

VinylHanger said:


> Most of us non PP guys try and keep our noses out of this room.
> 
> If you had made an introduction giving all the info you have drizzled out over the last few pages, folks might be in a more helpful mood. Let them know you have all the gear and are insured and a legitimate company who suddenly had the rug pulled out from under you. This might have garnered some sympathy. They would still tell you to look it up, but they might have been a bit nicer about it.
> 
> Hit and runs are common around here. It gets tedious and poking the big dogs around here will get you nowhere.


Exactly.


----------



## GTX63

Vinyl, give jayz your cell #. :001_unsure: He really needs a sponsor.


----------



## Guest

that pissed me off


----------



## Guest

and by the way.... its jay_steve. not jay-z . now,im mad


----------



## HollandPPC

Look Lay Z you brought this upon yourself.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Seriously, guys? Did it really have to get this far? Nothing but insults flying back and forth. Would you mind stopping now? I don't find any of this very entertaining and I'm sure others don't either.

Linda


----------



## Guest

I like Jay


----------



## HollandPPC

Request the thread be closed. I really don't give a **** anymore.


----------



## Guest

you are not a happy person. there are things that haunt you. demons are always trying to screw with you,but you think its something else? you choose to abuse others to show your pain. you are crying inside. allow jesus to be your lord and savior. put all of your pain on him. pray. and end all prayers in jesus' name. and then, relax and meditate.


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> you are not a happy person. there are things that haunt you. demons are always trying to screw with you,but you think its something else? you choose to abuse others to show your pain. you are crying inside. allow jesus to be your lord and savior. put all of your pain on him. pray. and end all prayers in jesus' name. and then, relax and meditate.


Really?


----------



## Guest

really. all BS aside. go home tonight. close the door in your bedroom and have a talk with him. no shame in it.


----------



## Guest

Jay Steve spend less time fighting back and reading more posts and threads,they will end up being your best friend.
I am sure you will do fine in this business,keep your head up and feet on the ground


----------



## REO2Rentals

jay_steve said:


> hello, i am kinda new to the property preservation game. made a few 3 pointers.. can any one tell me which national companies i should apply for? that are in need? also,did ams get the fannie mae account for michigan? they say "they dont know when fannie mae will drop the houses?" its been 8 days now? should i worry?


Don't worry be happy:clap: How can I help you my child:blink::laughing:


----------



## Guest

a nice person !!! nice to meet you. i came on this site and forum,without doing any research on this kind of site,or knowing what a forum really is? been getting punched at. dont like to fight back. but,sometimes,you have to? but,dont like to.

i was just trying to find out which big companies did the bulk of the work in michigan. didnt know about going through past conversations? just finding out. but,all of these people seem to put alot of emphasis on shooting down this new guy?. seems like he wouldve understood the message yesterday? but,they keep coming. now,he's coiled up. and they keep coming? nothing else better to talk about? how will i learn the industry? seems like they are trying to keep me out of the circle. im a short guy. i will go through some legs. thanks for the polite. i like happy


----------



## oteroproperties

Who exactly are the "big dogs" ?


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Seriously, guys? Did it really have to get this far? Nothing but insults flying back and forth. Would you mind stopping now? I don't find any of this very entertaining and I'm sure others don't either.
> 
> Linda


Nah. I gotta admit...I'm thoroughly entertained! Have had a crap week and it's only Wednesday. My speeding ticket was the icing on the cake. Thanks for the jab-fest. I think I see some contenders for the next Olympics!!


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> a nice person !!! nice to meet you. i came on this site and forum,without doing any research on this kind of site,or knowing what a forum really is? been getting punched at. dont like to fight back. but,sometimes,you have to? but,dont like to.
> 
> i was just trying to find out which big companies did the bulk of the work in michigan. didnt know about going through past conversations? just finding out. but,all of these people seem to put alot of emphasis on shooting down this new guy?. seems like he wouldve understood the message yesterday? but,they keep coming. now,he's coiled up. and they keep coming? nothing else better to talk about? how will i learn the industry? seems like they are trying to keep me out of the circle. im a short guy. i will go through some legs. thanks for the polite. i like happy


Where about you located in MI Stevie?


----------



## Guest

if you were me,which company would you apply for? i dont know what part of michigan you are in,but i am in the Redford/Detroit/Dearborn area? who do you think is doing the bulk of the work in the area? is this too much to ask? im new. just be nice.


----------



## Guest

im in metro detroit,holland....near dearborn. real close. how about you?


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> im in metro detroit,holland....near dearborn. real close. how about you?


The name says it all.


----------



## Guest

i was thinking that. but wanted to make sure.. i been there. nice town. been alot of places driving that truck. zeeland,ludington,manistee, oops!! thinking about salmon,or something. but,yeah been to holland. nice over there. your lake is deeper.


----------



## Guest

To the OP... Here's my take on the whole P&P thing from someone who isn't involved in it. All many of these guys do is bitch, whine, and complain about how they never make any money. It's no wonder they aren't happy. I would suggest a different trade if I were you. I agree you should use the search and read their posts. Many of them are all about how they got screwed one way or another. I wouldn't take advice from any of them. It's pretty obvious if they get screwed all the time that their bussiness advice is not going to be very good. 

That said, Use the search and don't let these clowns bother you. I'm sure if you search long enough and do the opposite of these clowns you will be fine. Good luck. and try some other areas of CT. Some of us actually make money.


----------



## Guest

FINALLY!!!! AMS has started releasing houses!!! got some. the rep says that they will start coming regularly after these!!! THANK GOD!!


----------



## Guest

some real talk... thanks. by the way, where's cumming? please dont say, "look on the map" ummph,now i gonna.


----------



## Guest

ok,i see it


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> some real talk... thanks. by the way, where's cumming? please dont say, "look on the map" ummph,now i gonna.


It's about 45 mins north of Atlanta. If you use the quote button people will be able to understand easier who you are refering to.


----------



## Guest

summithomeinc said:


> To the OP... Here's my take on the whole P&P thing from someone who isn't involved in it. All many of these guys do is bitch, whine, and complain about how they never make any money. It's no wonder they aren't happy. I would suggest a different trade if I were you. I agree you should use the search and read their posts. Many of them are all about how they got screwed one way or another. I wouldn't take advice from any of them. It's pretty obvious if they get screwed all the time that their bussiness advice is not going to be very good.
> 
> That said, Use the search and don't let these clowns bother you. I'm sure if you search long enough and do the opposite of these clowns you will be fine. Good luck. and try some other areas of CT. Some of us actually make money.


If us PP guys would say stuff like that in other tread we would be banned,but yet another one who thinks they know everything about this industry has to open his mouth.LOL 2 funny


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> If us PP guys would say stuff like that in other tread we would be banned,but yet another one who thinks they know everything about this industry has to open his mouth.LOL 2 funny


Actually I know very little of P&P. Pretty sure I said so in my post. I do know what I see on here is a bunch of complaining about the prices paid for work and getting "screwed". I also know that many p&p guys let their pricing be set for them. Seems like bad business for a company to let their customer set the price. So like i said to the op. sounds like a bad business to get into to me.


----------



## Guest

summithomeinc said:


> Actually I know very little of P&P. Pretty sure I said so in my post. I do know what I see on here is a bunch of complaining about the prices paid for work and getting "screwed". I also know that many p&p guys let their pricing be set for them. Seems like bad business for a company to let their customer set the price. So like i said to the op. sounds like a bad business to get into to me.


You assume too much,us clowns you refer to are not willing to hold a new guys hand and help him find work.If he is that hungry for work he will take these lower prices that these companies offer.We/Us clowns want the allowables that are meant to be made off the work needing to be done.New guys don't know allowables.

If you read what we post we have not really posted a company being great to work for.We let others know our experiences with them.

We do make money and not for nothing we can make great money but all new guys working for peanuts and not knowing what they can make is frustraing because in the end its lets the nationals dictate what they can pay.

I do not follow your posts summit and call your friends clowns,these are my friends and I respect them and there opinions and I like hearing about there stories.

So please don't come in our tread and say we have bad business opinions,call us clowns or insult us because we will not answer all his questions.

Nothing comes easy in life but being lazy is a bad business module and this guy is lasy and will proally do lazy work and that in turn will dictatce more bottom line pricing because that is what happens in my world.


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> You assume too much,us clowns you refer to are not willing to hold a new guys hand and help him find work.If he is that hungry for work he will take these lower prices that these companies offer.We/Us clowns want the allowables that are meant to be made off the work needing to be done.New guys don't know allowables.
> 
> If you read what we post we have not really posted a company being great to work for.We let others know our experiences with them.
> 
> We do make money and not for nothing we can make great money but all new guys working for peanuts and not knowing what they can make is frustraing because in the end its lets the nationals dictate what they can pay.
> 
> I do not follow your posts summit and call your friends clowns,these are my friends and I respect them and there opinions and I like hearing about there stories.
> 
> So please don't come in our tread and say we have bad business opinions,call us clowns or insult us because we will not answer all his questions.
> 
> Nothing comes easy in life but being lazy is a bad business module and this guy is lasy and will proally do lazy work and that in turn will dictatce more bottom line pricing because that is what happens in my world.


You are right. I apologize for the name calling. It's imature. The rest of what you have said is normal in any business. All contractors deal with low ballers and customers who want to pay less than what is a fair amount. I don't see the complaining about it in any other thread on CT. At least not anywhere near the extent it is in the P&P section. I also have never seen anyone say you are in P&P why are you posting in the carpetry thead? Maybe instead of hazing the guy till he doesn't even want to be on CT some of you could help him. Explain why you can't "lowball". How overhead will eat up any profit if you don't account for it. Answer questions instead of being so damn unfriendly.


----------



## Guest

Summit

I want to build a deck on my friends house,how much wood would I need,how many nails,whats the average time?wheres the best place to get wood?how much should I charge?why isn't home depot have good pressure treated?How much should I charge?how long will it take?whats the best lumber?Whats the best way to get there.

I have no idea how to build a deck would you please explain in detail please.

Thank you


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> Summit
> 
> I want to build a deck on my friends house,how much wood would I need,how many nails,whats the average time?wheres the best place to get wood?how much should I charge?why isn't home depot have good pressure treated?How much should I charge?how long will it take?whats the best lumber?Whats the best way to get there.
> 
> I have no idea how to build a deck would you please explain in detail please.
> 
> Thank you


I think the OP was asking about customers, So if you asked me the best property managment companies to work for I would tell you. The best facilities maintenance companies, I would tell you. The best place for materials, I would tell you.

As far as your question of how much wood? How big is the deck? How many nails, How big is the deck? Average time? How big is the deck? Best place to get wood, your local lumber yard, not Home Depot. How much to charge, L+M+O+P= Price (something I see ignored in the P&P section all the time) Home Depot doesn't have good PT because they are a box store. they value quantity over quality. It is what it is. How much should you charge, Answered that. How long will it take, How big is the deck? What's the best lumber, the best lumber is what the customer will pay for. The best way to get there is to use a Garmin GPS.


----------



## oteroproperties

summithomeinc said:


> i thik the op was asking about customers, so if you asked me the best property managment companies to work for i would tell you. The best facilities maintenance companies, i would tell you. The best place for materials, i would tell you.
> 
> As far as your question of how much wood? How big is the deck? How many nails, how big is the deck? Average time? How big is the deck? Best place to get wood, your local lumber yard, not home depot. How much to charge, l+m+o+p= price (something i see ignored in the p&p section all the time) home depot doesn't have good pt because they are a box store. They value quantity over quality. It is what it is. How much should you charge, answered that. How long will it take, how big is the deck? What's the best lumber, the best lumber is what the customer will pay for. The best way to get there is to use a garmin gps.


awesome!!


----------



## Guest

summithomeinc said:


> I thik the OP was asking about customers, So if you asked me the best property managment companies to work for I would tell you. The best facilities maintenance companies, I would tell you. The best place for materials, I would tell you.
> 
> As far as your question of how much wood? How big is the deck? How many nails, How big is the deck? Average time? How big is the deck? Best place to get wood, your local lumber yard, not Home Depot. How much to charge, L+M+O+P= Price (something I see ignored in the P&P section all the time) Home Depot doesn't have good PT because they are a box store. they value quantity over quality. It is what it is. How much should you charge, Answered that. How long will it take, How big is the deck? What's the best lumber, the best lumber is what the customer will pay for. The best way to get there is to use a Garmin GPS.


All you did was dodge the question.

We do the same things stay away from this company,use the search the bottom,all in all that is what you answered.


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> All you did was dodge the question.
> 
> We do the same things stay away from this company,use the search the bottom,all in all that is what you answered.


what question did I dodge? Did I miss one of your questions? I thought I answered them all? My point originally was why not help the OP? If you don't like guys who lowball educate them as to why that is a bad thing to do. The other thing is why run people away from CT? New posters bring new knowledge. And NO we don't do things the same way, not at all.:no:


----------



## REO2Rentals

summithomeinc said:


> To the OP... Here's my take on the whole P&P thing from someone who isn't involved in it. All many of these guys do is bitch, whine, and complain about how they never make any money. It's no wonder they aren't happy. I would suggest a different trade if I were you. I agree you should use the search and read their posts. Many of them are all about how they got screwed one way or another. I wouldn't take advice from any of them. It's pretty obvious if they get screwed all the time that their bussiness advice is not going to be very good.
> 
> That said, Use the search and don't let these clowns bother you. I'm sure if you search long enough and do the opposite of these clowns you will be fine. Good luck. and try some other areas of CT. Some of us actually make money.


My dear chap we are not BEATCHING, MOANING OR CUMMING - We just caveat emptor the new cummer! and Pleaze....Don’t Judge a Man/Woman Until You’ve Walked thousand miles in His/her Moccasins....:wallbash::hammer::bangin:


----------



## Guest

summithomeinc said:


> what question did I dodge? Did I miss one of your questions? I thought I answered them all? My point originally was why not help the OP? If you don't like guys who lowball educate them as to why that is a bad thing to do. The other thing is why run people away from CT? New posters bring new knowledge. And NO we don't do things the same way, not at all.:no:


The newbie is excited about finally getting AMS fannie work,with the prices I have seen,I can not help that lad.
New posters=more bottom line prices.

I can't tell peple not to cut lawns for $25.00 when they can make $60.00.
Locks $20.00 when they can $50
wint $90 when they can $200


----------



## Guest

I still like him!


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> The newbie is excited about finally getting AMS fannie work,with the prices I have seen,I can not help that lad.
> New posters=more bottom line prices.
> 
> I can't tell peple not to cut lawns for $25.00 when they can make $60.00.
> Locks $20.00 when they can $50
> wint $90 when they can $200


The OP never said anything about prices that I saw. 
So what what he charges. There is another post going where a guy is making good money at $25 a yard.
I own my house, I own my vans, tools, etc. I can charge less than many and still live good. So what if I can make more?

And how do new posters = more bottom line prices? Posting on CT has nothing to do with pricing.
How far away from the original post are you going to get to make your point? What was your point anyway?


----------



## Guest

Also keep in mind he was offering you 25 a cut. Who knows what he was making, probably about the same you do..


----------



## Guest

You are right my fault,you guys work in this industry everyday,my fault for thinking I know more than you.

You guys help the new guy because you both know all from seeing all of our posts.

Me and my so clowns will go play in the grown up section,you guys can help the toddlers learn to walk.


----------



## GTX63

:boxing:


----------



## Guest

Testy much. Be nice.


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> You are right my fault,you guys work in this industry everyday,my fault for thinking I know more than you.
> 
> You guys help the new guy because you both know all from seeing all of our posts.
> 
> Me and my so clowns will go play in the grown up section,you guys can help the toddlers learn to walk.


Just wondering why you want to play all the crying games and not stay with the original OP topic? He asked a simple question. Never got an answer. Just a bunch of bull****.


----------



## GTX63

The best answers were repeated numerous times on the first page of this thread...read.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> The best answers were repeated numerous times on the first page of this thread...read.


So you would agree if all newbies were hazed and treated this way? How would CT ever gain any new members? Like it or not CT is paid for by ads. Advertisers pay based on veiwers...Less veiwers = no CT. Keep it up. we will all be on a different forum because this one won't exist....


----------



## BPWY

oteroproperties said:


> Who exactly are the "big dogs" ?







You know what they say............... If you have to ask, you aint one of em.









:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

"Hazing?" i never thought of that word? i'm being hazed... i'm being verbally hazed !!! wow !!! i never even joined a fraternity !! that almost sounds cool. its all good. i wont even let them get to me. i have other things to be concerned about now. now,i have some work..

one thing i do know,is that when i get seasoned in this trashout/maintenance thing,i wont be hazing,or saying hurtful things to some new guy,who did not know the proper way to walk into a dojo. its just not my style. its all in how you talk to people. abuse is not cool. i wonder if these people talk to their employees like this? if so, i wonder how often do they have to train new people? see the pattern? but, i think its time to blow it off...actually it was time yesterday,but i guess some people saw the opportunity to "pull off their belt", and give some payback to this evil world... :no::no::no::


----------



## BPWY

summithomeinc said:


> . How much to charge, L+M+O+P= Price (something I see ignored in the P&P section all the time).








If you did more reading in the P&P forum you'd soon see that over 50% of the work is set allowables starting with the gooberment. 
Yup its price fixing but its "legal" because the gooberment does it.


2nd what you are able to bid is only an opinion that carries about 10% weight. P&P contractors are subject to the whims of high schoolers and what they think is a legit bid. Also every other kind of individual that has less than 0 clue about business costs.



You say "don't work for such nonsense".
Well some folks seem to not have much of a choice.
Others such as myself have pretty much moved out of P&P.


----------



## BPWY

jay_steve said:


> "Hazing?" i never thought of that word? i'm being hazed... i'm being verbally hazed !!! wow !!! i never even joined a fraternity !! that almost sounds cool. its all good. i wont even let them get to me. i have other things to be concerned about now. now,i have some work..
> 
> one thing i do know,is that when i get seasoned in this trashout/maintenance thing,i wont be hazing,or saying hurtful things to some new guy,who did not know the proper way to walk into a dojo. its just not my style. its all in how you talk to people. abuse is not cool. i wonder if these people talk to their employees like this? if so, i wonder how often do they have to train new people? see the pattern? but, i think its time to blow it off...actually it was time yesterday,but i guess some people saw the opportunity to "pull off their belt", and give some payback to this evil world... :no::no::no::






Like was said before if you can't handle it here you'll never be able to handle regionals and nationals.




How is it you escaped trucking? A 14 year sentence is almost a career.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Others such as myself have pretty much moved out of P&P.


Exactly my point. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY

Summit for too many guys thats not much of an option because of the poor economy in their areas.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Summit for too many guys thats not much of an option because of the poor economy in their areas.


I disagree. If you have the skills to do P&P you probably have the skills to be a handyman, carpenter,lawn care provider, etc. Unless you are saying the skills needed for P&P are so limited that they can't be applied elswhere? There is no excuse to not charge enough to make a (decent) profit.


----------



## Guest

Damn Jay see what you started? Y shoulda decided top be a **** removal specialist...would be less **** involved that posting in the P&P section...:laughing:


----------



## Guest

Ok guys and girls. Jay only wants to feed his family and ALL of us has had desperate times in the P&P "so-called" business. Remember the Golden Rule? Remember "give a man a fish and he will not be hungry today BUT teach a man to fish and he will NEVER be hungry" 

Jay this is no excuse but I patience is short in this business anymore due to a variety of reasons...mainly the lowballing companies. It is different than private work in my opinion. 90%+ of my work is private party and I am NOT the lowest bidder on most projects but we are hired nonetheless due to quality and reputation. That is nonexistant in the P&P field anymore.

Jay_Steve asked who the best company to work for is? The answer is very easy Jay... YOU.

In my humble opinion there is no "good" company to work for. As far as names go:

First Preston
AMS
Safeguard
Five Brothers
MCS
FAS (I think they are still in business)
Cyprexx

There are 1000 more regionals but that adds another middleman that takes a chunk of the pie.

You have to take your lumps in order to learn the intracasies (sp?) of P&P. As any craft goes...as you gain experience you will be able to make better educated decisions AND I hope you read these forums to not make the same mistakes that some of us has.

P&P actually stands for : Peace and a Prayer. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Guest

FAS (I think they are still in business) LOL


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I don't buy that you are unable to figure out how to read the info that is posted here.
> 
> You obviously found the forum some how and then registered and made some posts. Your internet/computer knowledge is more than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> Go to the first page in the Property Preservation forum that you started this thread in. Begin reading over the titles on that page as you scroll down click to open the ones that look like they might interest you. At the bottom of the page there are navigation tools that will take you to the next page, repeat there.
> 
> There is hours of reading here.
> The search feature is near the top right with a big white box that has "search" in big letters, click your mouse there and start typing your question, once done hit enter to produce results.


BPWY put it very well and the way it should be done by both, newbies and those of us that have been here for a while...I use the search damn near every time I have a question/concern that I feel may be answered here. Odds are, if u feel it can be answered here...it has been time and time again. My presents to this thread was strictly due to making his thread into a bashing party. Uncalled for in my own opinion. Good luck to all you folks!


----------



## Guest

wow !!! im either famous,or infamous !!! and what's really weird is... i'm actually a loner... i feel like im standing in the middle of Michigan Stadium,and its a full house !!! did i really make that catch?!!


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> wow !!! im either famous,or infamous !!! and what's really weird is... i'm actually a loner... i feel like im standing in the middle of Michigan Stadium,and its a full house !!! did i really make that catch?!!


Jay...a point was made here, a good one. It took a bit for the "sarcasm" (for better words) to come to "advise". Now you are aware that more than most questions can be answered via search per trade. Best of luck to ya and welcome to C. T. ! We look forward to your advise in the future. Take care fella.


----------



## Guest

thank you,polite man


----------



## Guest

i understand why this happened...regardless if it was wrong,or not. or if i done things wrong. (which,i did). but,you know what?!!! this is all i was asking for,right here? nothing more.....but i got 2 days of brick throwing.. but you just gave me what i asked for.. thank you. you have a nice day... look forward to chat with you again.. dont worry, i still talk with people who have swung at me,and still talk to people i have swung at... nice to meet you. when i learn something,i will share. i have a lot to learn about the preservation,so we will chat again... bye


----------



## REO2Rentals

jay_steve said:


> i understand why this happened...regardless if it was wrong,or not. or if i done things wrong. (which,i did). but,you know what?!!! this is all i was asking for,right here? nothing more.....but i got 2 days of brick throwing.. but you just gave me what i asked for.. thank you. you have a nice day... look forward to chat with you again.. dont worry, i still talk with people who have swung at me,and still talk to people i have swung at... nice to meet you. when i learn something,i will share. i have a lot to learn about the preservation,so we will chat again... bye


What are u doing here? It is 8:18 am - aren't you supposely be out there conquer the world:thumbup: better hurry up and finish those work order early otherwise it will be reassign, scorecard tank blah, blah, blah...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

The nice thing abt P&P is you can take breaks or vacations whenever you feel like it due to being self-employed.. Today is fishing day and the bass boat is hooked up and 2 other contractors and I are going to slaughter some fishies...


----------



## HollandPPC

jay_steve said:


> wow !!! im either famous,or infamous !!! and what's really weird is... i'm actually a loner... i feel like im standing in the middle of Michigan Stadium,and its a full house !!! did i really make that catch?!!


Wait you are a U of M fan. This is progress Steve. I still don't like you though.


----------



## oteroproperties

BPWY said:


> You know what they say............... If you have to ask, you aint one of em.
> 
> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


You sure showed me!!


----------



## Guest

summithomeinc said:


> Damn Jay see what you started? Y shoulda decided top be a **** removal specialist...would be less **** involved that posting in the P&P section...:laughing:


And yet YOU keep coming back time after time to wallow.......:whistling


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> wow !!! im either famous,or infamous !!! and what's really weird is... i'm actually a loner... i feel like im standing in the middle of Michigan Stadium,and its a full house !!! did i really make that catch?!!


If you play for the wolverines, more than likely you didn't make the catch. LOL


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> The nice thing abt P&P is you can take breaks or vacations whenever you feel like it due to being self-employed.. Today is fishing day and the bass boat is hooked up and 2 other contractors and I are going to slaughter some fishies...


Come out and visit and we'll go night diving and crabbing. My brother has a commercial fishermans license. You should see what he sells his blue fin Tuna's for.


----------



## Guest

ohhh, youre from Arizona?? that explains alot... before lloyd carr left the wolverines, we kick everyones ass!


----------



## Guest

Arizona crabbing....at night none the less! Sounds like a commercial for http://www.ridlice.com/




thanohano44 said:


> Come out and visit and we'll go night diving and crabbing. My brother has a commercial fishermans license. You should see what he sells his blue fin Tuna's for.


----------



## Guest

you know,before i changed my ways... i had things down to a art...

i could make people so mad,and sad with the words that i used... 

i dont think a bottle of wine could make me do that now.. even with someone who is from arizona..

the indian girls are cute though.. or,was that in Gallup? hmmm. i remember Flagstaff? snow in the middle of the night... chaining up the tires,so you could go up the mountain? some of the people are weird,though... they kinda think that it's a nation all of it's own? we should watch them. :no: :laughing:


----------



## Guest

why cant you guys be cool now? if we were standing by a lake, i would walk up, and push you in.. then, i would walk over to your poles. pick them up, and then throw them at you,as if they were javelins. then i would pick up your night crawlers,and take them with me.... naww,i cant write this... i may need you some day?


----------



## Guest

HollandPPC said:


> Seriously. Spend five minutes and research this forum, you will find all the answers you ask. This is why I hate 99% of you people on this site. You come on here and expect someone to just give you the magical answers. If you want a business to work do the legwork yourself.
> In regards to Fannie AMS does not have the contract in MI. I would call Fannie directly and ask them for your vendor ID. Good luck in your business venture, you will need it.


xoxo


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> you know,before i changed my ways... i had things down to a art...
> 
> i could make people so mad,and sad with the words that i used...
> 
> i dont think a bottle of wine could make me do that now.. even with someone who is from arizona..
> 
> the indian girls are cute though.. or,was that in Gallup? hmmm. i remember Flagstaff? snow in the middle of the night... chaining up the tires,so you could go up the mountain? some of the people are weird,though... they kinda think that it's a nation all of it's own? we should watch them. :no: :laughing:


Never seen a cute Indian girl in my life. Well in AZ, NV, UT and NM anyways. So I'd have more jokes for you on your taste in women but ill hold back I'm originally from Hawaii and was scouted by your Wolverines while in Juco. They wanted my cousin soooo bad, they offered a package deal that they give both he and I a full ride if he signed. He ended up at Florida and I blew out my knee. LOL.


----------



## thanohano44

P3+ said:


> Arizona crabbing....at night none the less! Sounds like a commercial for http://www.ridlice.com/


Aloha mai kaua! I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Aloha mai kaua! I'm in Hawaii.


Throwing a little salt in the wound...real cool! Will be heading o'er that way come April, can't wait.


----------



## thanohano44

P3+ said:


> Throwing a little salt in the wound...real cool! Will be heading o'er that way come April, can't wait.


Let me know when you're here. I'll take you around. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

now,i know its not me... thanohano, youre just asshole all over the place !!! never seen a pretty indian anywhere?!! you just told on yourself? think about what you said.... you are a asshole. you should change your ways..seriously.:no: :no: :no:


----------



## BPWY

jay_steve said:


> now,i know its not me... thanohano, youre just asshole all over the place !!! never seen a pretty indian anywhere?!! you just told on yourself? think about what you said.... you are a asshole. you should change your ways..seriously.:no: :no: :no:






Dude really???????????????????????????????????




You're just as guilty of being what you were crying a day ago about the other folks here.

I expected you to be the bigger man after all the talk about rude people.


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Dude really???????????????????????????????????
> 
> You're just as guilty of being what you were crying a day ago about the other folks here.
> 
> I expected you to be the bigger man after all the talk about rude people.


All I got to say is FNGs. They come and go everyday.


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> now,i know its not me... thanohano, youre just asshole all over the place !!! never seen a pretty indian anywhere?!! you just told on yourself? think about what you said.... you are a asshole. you should change your ways..seriously.:no: :no: :no:


Anyone who knows me knows that I'm brutally honest in how I think, jay steve. If you don't like it, that's your problem not mines. I've never seen a pretty Indian in those 4 states unless they were from India. I've seen beautiful native American girls on the east coast, WA state and TN. That's about it. 

I wish you nothing but the best and hope your taste in women and work improves.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> All I got to say is FNGs. They come and go everyday.


Entertainment at its worst. There's hope. Remember Paradox when he first started? That young fellow learned quick and seems to be on his way out of this business full time and into a profitable career and his degree.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> Entertainment at its worst. There's hope. Remember Paradox when he first started? That young fellow learned quick and seems to be on his way out of this business full time and into a profitable career and his degree.


True story. Let's say Pardox is a success story. For every one of those there is a hundred clueless hack contractors. I don't see JAY Z catching on. Maybe he will prove us all wrong and make it but the chips are not stacked in his favor. If I was going all in I would not put him in the winning pile. It's sounds mean and cruel but I am being realistic.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> True story. Let's say Pardox is a success story. For every one of those there is a hundred clueless hack contractors. I don't see JAY Z catching on. Maybe he will prove us all wrong and make it but the chips are not stacked in his favor. If I was going all in I would not put him in the winning pile. It's sounds mean and cruel but I am being realistic.


That's why I appreciate your comments. Direct. Honest.


----------



## HollandPPC

thanohano44 said:


> That's why I appreciate your comments. Direct. Honest.


I would rather someone be straight up honest then blow smoke up my ass. Thanks.


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> I would rather someone be straight up honest then blow smoke up my ass. Thanks.


Same here.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

jay_steve said:


> now,i know its not me... thanohano, youre just asshole all over the place !!! never seen a pretty indian anywhere?!! you just told on yourself? think about what you said.... you are a asshole. you should change your ways..seriously.:no: :no: :no:


Jay_Steve, while I appreciate you wanting to work with me, I've seen and read too much in this thread. I guess you forgot this is a public forum and can be seen by many service providers, including me?

Thanks for the email but the answer is no. And you will probably be turned down by many others who have work in your area. Attitude is a huge factor when it comes to who I work with and who I do not.

The members here may have gone too hard on you from the start. But you slinging mud all over them isn't helping your case any at all. I personally know Thanohano and, in my opinion, you owe him an apology. He's one of the best, most helpful people I know.

Had you played this any other way, the members in here might have been inclined to be more helpful. You've pretty much guaranteed they won't.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Jay_Steve, while I appreciate you wanting to work with me, I've seen and read too much in this thread. I guess you forgot this is a public forum and can be seen by many service providers, including me?
> 
> Thanks for the email but the answer is no. And you will probably be turned down by many others who have work in your area. Attitude is a huge factor when it comes to who I work with and who I do not.
> 
> The members here may have gone too hard on you from the start. But you slinging mud all over them isn't helping your case any at all. I personally know Thanohano and, in my opinion, you owe him an apology. He's one of the best, most helpful people I know.
> 
> Had you played this any other way, the members in here might have been inclined to be more helpful. You've pretty much guaranteed they won't.
> 
> Linda


Linda,

He's just young, immature and ready to take on the world. I do see his zest for adventure. I wouldn't wish Homeland Field Services, ZVN Properties, Safeguard and FAS on him still. Lol


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Linda,
> 
> He's just young, immature and ready to take on the world. I do see his zest for adventure. I wouldn't wish Homeland Field Services, ZVN Properties, Safeguard and FAS on him still. Lol


You have a generous heart, Troy. But I still believe he owes you an apology. And I still would not work with him. 

Young or not, he still needs to keep himself in check. He's the ONLY one who can change how others view him. But he didn't. He took the same bait and fell into the same trap as many other new members do.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> You have a generous heart, Troy. But I still believe he owes you an apology. And I still would not work with him.
> 
> Young or not, he still needs to keep himself in check. He's the ONLY one who can change how others view him. But he didn't. He took the same bait and fell into the same trap as many other new members do.
> 
> Linda


Nothing like a good old dose of real life experience to learn valuable lessons. Been there. Done that. I'll be back in Vegas on Sept 18th. Let's meet up before I head back to AZ for the week. Hope all is well.


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> You have a generous heart, Troy. But I still believe he owes you an apology. And I still would not work with him.
> 
> Young or not, he still needs to keep himself in check. He's the ONLY one who can change how others view him. But he didn't. He took the same bait and fell into the same trap as many other new members do.
> 
> Linda






He stooped to the level he thought others were earlier.


And no I wouldn't wish hfs etc on him. Talk about taking advantage of someone. They sure would.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Nothing like a good old dose of real life experience to learn valuable lessons. Been there. Done that. I'll be back in Vegas on Sept 18th. Let's meet up before I head back to AZ for the week. Hope all is well.


That would be great. Let me know what day you plan to leave and we'll get together sometime in-between. 

Linda


----------



## oteroproperties

i always thought it funny that these forums were public. Seems like it should be private or invite only. Maybe no way to post until you are registered for 2 weeks? I guess it would be hard to govern but there is alot of trouble in these rooms when new people come in. However ask your self this question, are you more affraid of individual new guys coming in with cheap **** and trying to make a living, inadvertantly lowering prices, or a new regional with all the credit lines in the world that take all your work and set the price in your region? The little guy can make mistakes and if your good enough the company will call you to fix it. 

Someone else said that if you are getting into this industry now you are already too late and that was true 2 years ago. But there is room at the "top" of any industry so if they are good enough they will surpass all of us. The truth is there are always companies and places that need good people at a time were good people do not need them and in that instance the new guy has a chance.


----------



## Guest

i dont remember wanting to work for you?


----------



## Guest

especially if you want to get involved with 2 other peoples dispute? this man has been throwing bricks at me for over 2 days.. now i throw one back... you have something 4 times worse to say to me? "hes been around.. show some respect !! " well, if hes been around,he shouldve been more professional 2 days ago. said his peace,then went about his business. he does not own this site, i believe. if he was professional,he wouldnt have said what he said.. if yu want to back someone up for saying sarcastic comments for 2 days to someone,and then aim at the person being bullied, you dont need me. i dont remember asking to work for you anyway?


----------



## Guest

just go back 3 days... you should be scratching you head at him? he spent alot of energy on trying to haze someone. and you backed him up? what was accomplished? no money made? a better person not made? a better world was not made? im still here? so, what did he,or anyone else gain? is this how you interact with people that you work with? people that work for you? think about it... your friend hazed and harassed someone for over 2 days..someone who just came on site...
for 2 days... now,this person throws back some red-neck crap,like his..
and you want to take sides with him? because hes your friend?
what does that say about you? no... i dont want to work for,or with you. that is cowardly.


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> especially if you want to get involved with 2 other peoples dispute? this man has been throwing bricks at me for over 2 days.. now i throw one back... you have something 4 times worse to say to me? "hes been around.. show some respect !! " well, if hes been around,he shouldve been more professional 2 days ago. said his peace,then went about his business. he does not own this site, i believe. if he was professional,he wouldnt have said what he said.. if yu want to back someone up for saying sarcastic comments for 2 days to someone,and then aim at the person being bullied, you dont need me. i dont remember asking to work for you anyway?


I didn't see him thrown one brick at you.

The same man you said threw a brick at you called me when I was a newbie and offered some great information to me.

We all want everybody to exceed in this business.Like we have all said there is no point comming on this tread and asking what companies are good to work for,there is really not a good one.We have all learned to adopt and make it work,but I bet if anybody had to start over they would not get in this industry again.


----------



## Guest

jay_steve said:


> just go back 3 days... you should be scratching you head at him? he spent alot of energy on trying to haze someone. and you backed him up? what was accomplished? no money made? a better person not made? a better world was not made? im still here? so, what did he,or anyone else gain? is this how you interact with people that you work with? people that work for you? think about it... your friend hazed and harassed someone for over 2 days..someone who just came on site...
> for 2 days... now,this person throws back some red-neck crap,like his..
> and you want to take sides with him? because hes your friend?
> what does that say about you? no... i dont want to work for,or with you. that is cowardly.


That is how 5 brothers talk to me everyday


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> just go back 3 days... you should be scratching you head at him? he spent alot of energy on trying to haze someone. and you backed him up? what was accomplished? no money made? a better person not made? a better world was not made? im still here? so, what did he,or anyone else gain? is this how you interact with people that you work with? people that work for you? think about it... your friend hazed and harassed someone for over 2 days..someone who just came on site...
> for 2 days... now,this person throws back some red-neck crap,like his..
> and you want to take sides with him? because hes your friend?
> what does that say about you? no... i dont want to work for,or with you. that is cowardly.


Hey mr sensitive why so emotional? It's not that serious. You just have a poor choice of words, grammar, and common sense. Take it like a man, listen to what is being said grow on it. I wish you the best but acting like a little brat won't help. 

You're a fool for talking to Linda the way you do. Her firm covers all 50 states and I think some US territories. You need to apologize to her. Is that how they talk to women in your part of the country? 

Your insults make me laugh. I don't mind being ridiculed. I grew up in a military and Polynesian household. I've been called worse by my grandmother. LOL. At some point you'll come to your senses and thank us. Go Buckeyes!!


----------



## Guest

Would you prefer to sit down with us in a circle of bean bags, burn incense and sing kumbaya? insult #1 first day...


----------



## Guest

insult #2


----------



## Guest

Does my comment make me seem like I don't care? I really do care. I was just about to ask him how does this make him feel and how does my comments make him feel. And then what we can do together to ensure I don't hurt his sensitive feelings again.there... insult #2


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> Does my comment make me seem like I don't care? I really do care. I was just about to ask him how does this make him feel and how does my comments make him feel. And then what we can do together to ensure I don't hurt his sensitive feelings again.there... insult #2


Dont forget I said you had a poor taste in women. Not a fact, just my opinion.


----------



## Guest

Never seen a cute Indian girl in my life. Well in AZ, NV, UT and NM anyways. So I'd have more jokes for you on your taste in women but ill hold back I'm originally from Hawaii and was scouted by your Wolverines while in Juco. They wanted my cousin soooo bad, they offered a package deal that they give both he and I a full ride if he signed. He ended up at Florida and I blew out my knee. LOL. insult #... i dont remember


----------



## thanohano44

jay_steve said:


> Never seen a cute Indian girl in my life. Well in AZ, NV, UT and NM anyways. So I'd have more jokes for you on your taste in women but ill hold back I'm originally from Hawaii and was scouted by your Wolverines while in Juco. They wanted my cousin soooo bad, they offered a package deal that they give both he and I a full ride if he signed. He ended up at Florida and I blew out my knee. LOL. insult #... i dont remember


Please forgive me. I didn't mean to hurt you fragile inner child. Are you a ****jng liberal?


----------



## Guest

Munegi said:


> OK, maybe I'm wrong, but I thought the purpose of these forums were so people could share ideas, advise, expertise, experiences and maybe even a helping hand along the way. I sure hope that most of the people that use this forum is not as sour as you!


Seems like there are alot of ornery self-centered people round here. Good luck on an sincere response.


----------



## Guest

Nothing like a good old dose of real life experience to learn valuable lessons. Been there. Done that. I'll be back in Vegas on Sept 18th. Let's meet up before I head back to AZ for the week. Hope all is well. 


hmmm. looks like you learned something... i went back and looked at the last 3 days of this... it looks like the BPWY is the one that did the bulk of insults...but, you were the one closest when i threw the punch? you did say insulting things.. unprofessional
helpful criticism? no. hurtful. you were a part of a group that insulted,hazed and tried to spiritually destroy someones self. you were one of the first that insulted.. just look at your replies... not professional
and now,i do the same as you? and i push all of your buttons with one reply. it took you and the rest 3 days to push mine?
all of this was un-called for. you could
ve just said,"no". but instead, you put your own demons out into the world? and people take up for you? who are you? no more of a person than i. no more significant. if you cant handle someone punching you in the mouth, then open you hands. dont stay in the crowd that does the bullying. a person can only deal with so much,before he turns around and swings back. everything couldve been said,what needed to be said, in 3-5 replies. instead, 2-3 days of forum,and hazing? and now, you have a woman coming to your rescue? maybe she didnt see your replies? maybe she didnt see the other replies? for 2-3 days. 2-3 days of me trying to say..."hey,i didnt know? okay!" every boss or supervisor that i have had, did not want to get involved with other workers disputes.. they always said, " i dont want to get involved.. let them work it out!" but, you got some woman coming out of the woodwork,after 2 days? saying chill out guys! and the guys keep coming? and then, i fire back? and push his buttons in 1 reply? and she goes to his rescue? putting in her 2 cents? what does that say about her? her relationship with them? with all the facts? she would not be someone to work for,or with. very biased. she should not have gotten involved. either 2 days ago,or today. regardless of who she is. or who she thinks she is... she would not be my gunny.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

jay_steve said:


> Nothing like a good old dose of real life experience to learn valuable lessons. Been there. Done that. I'll be back in Vegas on Sept 18th. Let's meet up before I head back to AZ for the week. Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> hmmm. looks like you learned something... i went back and looked at the last 3 days of this... it looks like the BPWY is the one that did the bulk of insults...but, you were the one closest when i threw the punch? you did say insulting things.. unprofessional
> helpful criticism? no. hurtful. you were a part of a group that insulted,hazed and tried to spiritually destroy someones self. you were one of the first that insulted.. just look at your replies... not professional
> and now,i do the same as you? and i push all of your buttons with one reply. it took you and the rest 3 days to push mine?
> all of this was un-called for. you could
> ve just said,"no". but instead, you put your own demons out into the world? and people take up for you? who are you? no more of a person than i. no more significant. if you cant handle someone punching you in the mouth, then open you hands. dont stay in the crowd that does the bullying. a person can only deal with so much,before he turns around and swings back. everything couldve been said,what needed to be said, in 3-5 replies. instead, 2-3 days of forum,and hazing? and now, you have a woman coming to your rescue? maybe she didnt see your replies? maybe she didnt see the other replies? for 2-3 days. 2-3 days of me trying to say..."hey,i didnt know? okay!" every boss or supervisor that i have had, did not want to get involved with other workers disputes.. they always said, " i dont want to get involved.. let them work it out!" but, you got some woman coming out of the woodwork,after 2 days? saying chill out guys! and the guys keep coming? and then, i fire back? and push his buttons in 1 reply? and she goes to his rescue? putting in her 2 cents? what does that say about her? her relationship with them? with all the facts? she would not be someone to work for,or with. very biased. she should not have gotten involved. either 2 days ago,or today. regardless of who she is. or who she thinks she is... she would not be my gunny.


Too bad I already sent your email to the spam folder, otherwise I would copy & paste it here for you. You sent an email to me within about 15 minutes after I made my first comment here, which was in defense of you, by the way. You must suffer from short-term memory loss if you say you went back through 3 days of comments and didn't recognize my post for what it was.

Troy doesn't need anyone to defend him. He's very good at taking care of himself. But you really should try to get along. All you've been doing is adding fuel to the fire.

And I take it my being a woman makes me ineligible to defend my friends? Doesn't matter whether my friends are male or female. I'm not going to sit idly by and watch someone insult them and call them names. And, yes, I've been following this entire travesty from beginning to end [and I hope it does soon]. Troy's open and honest but he would not talk to you the way you've talked to him.

I think I've been pretty diplomatic so far so don't try and bring me into an argument that never should have been started in the first place. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

hmmm. looks like you learned something... i went back and looked at the last 3 days of this... it looks like the BPWY is the one that did the bulk of insults...but, you were the one closest when i threw the punch? you did say insulting things.. unprofessional
helpful criticism? no. hurtful. you were a part of a group that insulted,hazed and tried to spiritually destroy someones self. you were one of the first that insulted.. just look at your replies... not professional
and now,i do the same as you? and i push all of your buttons with one reply. it took you and the rest 3 days to push mine?
all of this was un-called for. you could
ve just said,"no". but instead, you put your own demons out into the world? and people take up for you? who are you? no more of a person than i. no more significant. if you cant handle someone punching you in the mouth, then open you hands. dont stay in the crowd that does the bullying. a person can only deal with so much,before he turns around and swings back. everything couldve been said,what needed to be said, in 3-5 replies. instead, 2-3 days of forum,and hazing? and now, you have a woman coming to your rescue? maybe she didnt see your replies? maybe she didnt see the other replies? for 2-3 days. 2-3 days of me trying to say..."hey,i didnt know? okay!" every boss or supervisor that i have had, did not want to get involved with other workers disputes.. they always said, " i dont want to get involved.. let them work it out!" but, you got some woman coming out of the woodwork,after 2 days? saying chill out guys! and the guys keep coming? and then, i fire back? and push his buttons in 1 reply? and she goes to his rescue? putting in her 2 cents? what does that say about her? her relationship with them? with all the facts? she would not be someone to work for,or with. very biased. she should not have gotten involved. either 2 days ago,or today. regardless of who she is. or who she thinks she is... she would not be my gunny.[/QUOTE]

Tony Robbins, aka Jay Steve

Thank you for your life skills and self empowering wisdom. This be some brand new left wing counseling in which the newbie low on experience attempts to coach and help the seasoned vets with real life experience. I understand now. Just like Obama came in with no experience and was set to change the world. I apologize for damaging your spirit. Go and enlighten the masses. Change the world. Be the change you want to see in the world. I had no idea us here on the forum had so much control over you with simple words.


----------



## Guest

Amazing. Just amazing. Wonder how much longer this will go on before this is closed.


----------



## HollandPPC

Jay Z 
If you spent your time researching companies and networking instead of trying to defend your pathetic cause and pissing off everyone you might actually get somewhere. Don't worry though Jay I will pray for you tonight before I go to bed. 
How is all that AMS work you been getting big guy?


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Jay Z
> If you spent your time researching companies and networking instead of trying to defend your pathetic cause and pissing off everyone you might actually get somewhere. Don't worry though Jay I will pray for you tonight before I go to bed.
> How is all that AMS work you been getting big guy?


He's on a bigger mission Holland. He's here to teach us a thing or two.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

summithomeinc said:


> Amazing. Just amazing. Wonder how much longer this will go on before this is closed.


lol. I figured it would be shut down long before now. Anytime I log in, I'm surprised it's still active.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Okay, I tried to talk myself out of doing this [LOL] but I just can't help it. A friend just posted this a few minutes ago and I gotta share. The timing was too good not to. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## HollandPPC

a1propertyclean said:


> Okay, I tried to talk myself out of doing this [LOL] but I just can't help it. A friend just posted this a few minutes ago and I gotta share. The timing was too good not to. :laughing:
> 
> Linda


I don't get it could you please care to explain. I am new and the search button did not work?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

HollandPPC said:


> I don't get it could you please care to explain. I am new and the search button did not work?


lol:thumbup:

Just having fun until the power goes out here. Crazy weather!

Linda


----------



## BPWY

That pic sure made it around farcebook quick.
Lol


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> That pic sure made it around farcebook quick.
> Lol


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :whistling

Linda


----------



## Guest

Hi Jay_Steve,
8-days is alot of days to wait, but then again it could take a bit more time.. Keep pushing through other things and keep in touch with their office every week or so.


----------



## Guest

thanks


----------



## GTX63

Other than this thread, how is your preservation forum reading going?
If you have a specific question regarding a work related topic I'll do my best to be of assistance.


----------



## Guest

hey, thanks ! its going great ! i have figured out some things on this site. its going pretty well. thanks for asking. how's things going with you? good i hope.


----------



## Guest

I don't think it is necessary to be so harsh, and short with the info seekers that join the site. Anyone with such a short fuse should remember that you were once a 'new' comer also. Just food for thought!


----------



## Guest

hello, nice to meet you


----------



## Guest

and... thanks


----------

